# متجدد : محاضرات finite element method للدكتور الزغيبى



## الرحمةالمهداة (11 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 


بإذن الله فى هذا الموضوع هيتم رفع محاضرات فى
finite element method 

لـ 

الدكتور/ محمد الزغيبى 
أستاذ المنشأت الخرسانية - جامعة المنصورة 
ورئيس مركز الاستشارات الهندسية بالجامعة 





Hazim Gad قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جميع المحاضرات على يوتيوب في الرابط التالي
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOzKFPfDg9BGyvphq3KNlow0xHX0oJ6jE
> ...







​وإليكم رابط لمقدمة الكورس

01 - Introduction

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/fQ9auu0tB8/01_-_Introduction.rar.html

المحاضرة الاولى فى المقدمة محاضرة منقحة ومزيدة عن السابقة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/me...17-01-2014.rar

المحاضرة الثانية تكملة المقدمة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/as...17-01-2014.rar


المحاضرة الثالثة فى المقدمة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/b3...24-01-2014.rar

المحاضرة الرابعة فى المقدمة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3d...24-01-2014.rar



م ابراهيم مراد قال:


> وهذا تجميع المحاضرات 1,2,3,4 بعد رفعها على اليوتيوب للمشاهد المباشرة ويمكن تنزيلها بسهوله جدا بوضع الحرفين ss بديلا لكل ما قبل كلمة يوتيوب مثلا
> هذا هو الرابط https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVJ57FDlOJ1IZp_nZ_e9U5A/feed?activity_view=3
> 
> لتنزيله مباشرة دون الدخول فى مواقع ازل كل ما قبل يوتيوب واضغط enter ليكون بهذا الشكل ssyoutube.com/channel/UCVJ57FDlOJ1IZp_nZ_e9U5A/feed?activity_view=3



المحاضرة الخامسة فى المقدمة 
Finite Element Method_Introduction_Lecture 05_30-01-2014

المحاضرة السادسة الفصل الثانى
Finite Element Method_Chapter 2_Lecture 06_07-02-2014

المحاضرة السابعة الفصل الثانى
Finite Element Method_Chapter 2_Lecture 07_07-02-2014


المحاضرة الثامنة الفصل الثالث (الكمرات)
Finite Element Method_Chapter 3 Beams_Lecture 08_14-02-2014

المحاضرة التاسعة الفصل الثالث (الكمرات)

Finite Element Method_Chapter 3 Beams_Lecture 09_14-02-2014

المحاضرة العاشرة مراجعة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/rk...21-02-2014.rar

المحاضرة الحادية عشر مراجعة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/nb...21-02-2014.rar

المحاضرة الثانية عشر الفصل الرابع ( truss)

Finite Element Method_Chapter 4 Truss _Lecture 12_28-02-2014

http://www.gulfup.com/?OXwUCU

المحاضرة الثالثة عشر الفصل الرابع (truss)
Finite Element Method_Chapter 4 Truss _Lecture 13_07-03-2014
http://www.gulfup.com/?EQSTig

المحاضرة الرابعة عشر الفصل الخامس (الاطارات)
http://www.gulfup.com/?Vu2i3R
Finite Element Method_Chapter 5 FRAME+GRID _Lecture 14_14-03-2014NEW

​ المحاضرة الخامسة عشر الفصل السادس(Plane Stress and Plane Strain)
http://www.gulfup.com/?pyZ1nc

Finite Element Method_Chapter 6 Plane Stress and Plane Strain _Lecture 15_21-03-2014

المحاضرة السادسة عشر الفصل السادس Plane Stress and Plane Strain
http://www.gulfup.com/?nf4kYo
​Finite Element Method_Chapter 6 Plane Stress and Plane Strain _Lecture 16_28-03-2014

المحاضرة السابعة عشر الفصل السادس
Plane Stress and Plane Strain
​Finite Element Method_Chapter 6 Plane Stress and Plane Strain _Lecture 17_04-04-2014

http://www.gulfup.com/?lKvOyj

_المحاضرة الثامنة عشر الفصل السادس_
_Plane Stress and Plane Strain_

http://www.mediafire.com/download/sd...11-04-2014.rar

http://www.gulfup.com/?pq9iLP

*المحاضرة التاسعة عشر 
مراجعة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9s...19-04-2014.rar

http://www.gulfup.com/?VywQOB
*
المحاضرة العشرون مراجعة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3z...25-04-2014.rar

http://www.gulfup.com/?JBAZNt

لمحاضرة 21 الفصل السابع 
21_Finite Element Method_Chapter 7 _Lecture 21_08-05-2014

المحاضرة 22
http://www.mediafire.com/download/t...t+Method_Chapter+7+_Lecture+22_10-05-2014.rar

المحاضرة 23

http://www.mediafire.com/download/j...t+Method_Chapter+7+_Lecture+23_10-05-2014.rar

المحاضرة 24 الفصل الثامن
http://www.mediafire.com/?orbtsjoecev65pf

المحاضرة رقم 25 --- CH 09* Finite_Element_Method_Chapter_9__Lecture_25_24-05-2014.rar*

المحاضرة 26 الفصل العاشر
26_Finite Element Method_Chapter 10 _Lecture 26_28-05-2014

المحاضرة رقم 27 الفصل الحادي عشر
27_Finite Element Method_Chapter 11 _Lecture 27_06-06-2014

المحاضرة رقم 28 الفصل الحادي عشر
 28_Finite Element Method_Chapter 11 _Lecture 28_06-06-2014 

المحاضرة 29
29_Finite Element Method_Chapter 12 _Lecture 29_14-06-2014

المحاضرة رقم 30
CH 13 - Thermal Stress


Finite Element Method_Chapter 13 _Lecture 30_02-07-2014

المحاضرة رقم 31 الفصل الرابع عشر
31_Finite Element Method_Chapter 14 _Lecture 31_25-07-2014

المحاضرة رقم 32 الفصل الرابع عشر
32_Finite Element Method_Chapter 14 _Lecture 32_25-07-2014

المحاضرة رقم 33
Finite_Element_Method_Chapter_14__Lecture_33_09-08-2014.rar

المحاضرة رقم 34
Finite_Element_Method_Chapter_14__Lecture_34_09-08-2014.rar

المحاضرة رقم 35 الفصل الرابع عشر
Finite_Element_Method_Chapter_14__Lecture_35_15-08-2014.rar  



رابط للكتاب المستخدم فى شرح الكورس نسخة اكترونية جيدة

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByRV...YzMFB4RDA/edit



محمد ابو مريم قال:


> رابط للكتاب المستخدم فى شرح الكورس نسخة اكترونية - النسخة الرابعة والخامسة
> 
> A First Course in the Finite Element Method by Daryl L. Logan_*4th Ed-2006-0534552986*.pdf
> 
> ...





Mgmsoft قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا
> *
> *بعد اذنك تضيف الروابط دى للموضوع
> 
> ...





نرجوا من الاخوة المهندسين فى الملتقى ان تقتصر التعليقات على الاسئلة والاستفسارات فقط 
علشان نقدر نجمع الأسئلة للاجابة عنها 
المحاضرات هتكون أسبوعية ان شاء الله .


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (11 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فى دكتورنا الفاضل الزغيبى ,,,


----------



## anass81 (11 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (11 يناير 2014)

:56: جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:56:​


----------



## HISHAM" (11 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ...

جزاك الله كل خير "دكتور محمد الزغيبي" , أعجبني كثيرا طريقة الإلقاء وبساطة الشرح , , , محاضرات مهمة ومفيدة أتمنى من الله أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك . وان تستمر في الموضوع لنهايته.


----------



## احمدموسى (11 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (12 يناير 2014)

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو العطا (12 يناير 2014)

جزا الله خيراً الدكتور محمد الزغيبى على ما يقدمه لنا وأسأل الله أن ينفع به دائماً​


----------



## محمود الصقار (12 يناير 2014)

حبيبى و أستاذى الدكتور محمد الزغيبى 

و الله لقد سعدت أقصى سعادة عندما أخبرنى المهندس محمد على الدسوقى - اللى حضرتك عرفتنى عليه - أنك بدأت فى ذلك 
أسأل الله أن يبارك لك فى علمك و ووقتك و أن يتقبل منكم هذا العمل الرائع 
و أنا أثق أن هذه المحاضرات ستكون من أفضل المواضيع 
و بهذا يكون عندنا من العملاقة أثنان الدكتور عاطف العراقى و الدكتور محمد الزغيبى 
و الدكتور الزغيبى يدرس هذه المادة لطلبة ماجستير منذ عام 1998
و أرجو من الدكتور الزغيبى أن تكون هذه بكورة أعماله , و أن تتبعها تسجيلات أخرى 
سأقوم بتنزيل هذه المحاضرة , غير أنى أثق فى الدكتور محمد تمام الثقة و قد حضرت له و أعرف مقدار علمه , بالأضافة أنه عمل فى الإمارات و صمم أبراجا عديدة و منشأت أخرى و بهذا جمع العلم و الخبرة 
أسأل الله أن يوفقه و يسعده و يبارك به 

محمود الصقار


----------



## eng-hosny (12 يناير 2014)

موضوع متميز ونشكر الاخ الرحمه المهداه لمجهوده الملحوظ فى المنتدى


----------



## khalat (12 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله


----------



## max moment (12 يناير 2014)

يا فرج الله 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا دكتورنا العزيز​


----------



## quty (12 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا للدكتور الزغيبي وكذالك للاخ المهندس الرحمه المهداه


----------



## إسلام علي (13 يناير 2014)

بانتظار الباقي 
الجزء الأول جيد


----------



## برهان الدين (14 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فى استاذنا الفاضل وادعوالجميع للاستماع للمحاضرات وربنا يبارك لنا فيك يا استاذنا الكريم الذى نحبه ونقدره ونامل ان يستمر فى عطائه


----------



## برهان الدين (15 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم نامل من الدكتور ارفاق نسخة من الشرح المكتوب مع الفيديو وان امكن ارفاق نسخ من المطلوب مراجعته من المعارف السابقة او حتى ارفاق اسم لكتاب على النت او لنك له وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (15 يناير 2014)

جزا الله خيراً الدكتور محمد الزغيبى على ما يقدمه لنا وأسأل الله أن ينفع به دائماً


----------



## usama_usama2003 (15 يناير 2014)

إسلام علي قال:


> بانتظار الباقي
> الجزء الأول جيد



مش شغال عندي كويس .. انت شغال ببرنامج ايه؟؟


----------



## أبو العطا (17 يناير 2014)

برهان الدين قال:


> السلام عليكم نامل من الدكتور ارفاق نسخة من الشرح المكتوب مع الفيديو وان امكن ارفاق نسخ من المطلوب مراجعته من المعارف السابقة او حتى ارفاق اسم لكتاب على النت او لنك له وبارك الله فيكم


*إن شاء الله أذكر طلبك للدكتور محمد *​


----------



## أبو العطا (17 يناير 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> مش شغال عندي كويس .. انت شغال ببرنامج ايه؟؟



*الفيديو شغال كويس ياهندسة هو الصوت اللى منخفض شوية .. ... المشكلة فى المشغل عندك*​


----------



## max moment (17 يناير 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> مش شغال عندي كويس .. انت شغال ببرنامج ايه؟؟


media player classic​


----------



## 3pecial (17 يناير 2014)

حمل يا هندسه البرنامج داه وان شاء الله الفيديو هيشتغل معاك

http://www.filehippo.com/download_klite_codec_pack


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (18 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله د/محمد الزغيبى .. وحتى والدى يشهد بعلمك وأخلاقك منذ معرفته بك منذ عام 1986 , وأول من قام بتقديم تعليم لبرنامج الكزموس لتصميم الخزانات , وعندى نسخة لهذه الكتاب من أكثر من 17سنة ,فأسأل الله أن يزيدك وأن ينفع بك ,,,


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (18 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضرة الاولى فى المقدمة محاضرة منقحة ومزيدة عن السابقة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/m...Method_Introduction_Lecture+01_17-01-2014.rar

المحاضرة الثانية تكملة المقدمة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/a...Method_Introduction_Lecture+02_17-01-2014.rar


----------



## أبو العطا (18 يناير 2014)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المحاضرة الاولى فى المقدمة محاضرة منقحة ومزيدة عن السابقة
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/meuqpy5rtezu1na/Finite+Element+Method_Introduction_Lecture+01_17-01-2014.rar
> 
> ...




لماذا لم تضعهم فى المشاركة الأصلية؟؟


----------



## adhusa (18 يناير 2014)

استاذي العزيز العظيم د/ محمد الزغيبي
لن أستطيع وصف سعادتي لوجودكم في المنتدى ببكورة شرح هندسي يستفيد منه تلاميذك و زملاؤك وكم تمنيت كثيرا حدوث ذلك لمدى معرفتي بكم و بعلمكم و خلقكم الكريم و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و زكاة علمك أدام الله عليك الصحة و السعاده و العلم الغزير
تلميذك اسامه


----------



## anass81 (19 يناير 2014)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المحاضرة الاولى فى المقدمة محاضرة منقحة ومزيدة عن السابقة
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/meuqpy5rtezu1na/Finite+Element+Method_Introduction_Lecture+01_17-01-2014.rar
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
بارك الله بكم


----------



## محمود علام (19 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (25 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
إليكم 
المحاضرة الثالثة فى المقدمة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/b...Method_Introduction_Lecture 03_24-01-2014.rar

المحاضرة الرابعة فى المقدمة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3...Method_Introduction_Lecture+04_24-01-2014.rar

باقى محاضرة واحدة فى المقدمة ان شاء الله


----------



## احمدموسى (25 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع به


----------



## anass81 (26 يناير 2014)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> إليكم
> المحاضرة الثالثة فى المقدمة
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/b3920p9jle93jz2/Finite%20Element%20Method_Introduction_Lecture%2003_24-01-2014.rar
> ...



تمت الاضافة
بارك الله بكم


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (26 يناير 2014)

وفقكم الله


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (26 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م ابراهيم مراد (30 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا د محمد وبارك فيكم وبارك لنا فى علمكم وهل فى امكانية لتنزيل المادة العلمية على هيئة محاضرة مكتوبه بجوار الفيديو


----------



## م ابراهيم مراد (30 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا د محمد وبارك فيكم وبارك لنا فى علمكم وهل فى امكانية لتنزيل المادة العلمية على هيئة محاضرة مكتوبه بجوار الفيديو


----------



## salehmali (30 يناير 2014)

اشكر الله العلي القدير ان احيى في هذه الامة الغيرة والاخلاص لهذا الوطن وان تجد اناسا يسهرون الليالي من اجل ان يستفيذ اخوانه وان ترقى امته بارك الله فيكم واعانكم ووفقكم لما فيه صالح هذه الامة


----------



## م ابراهيم مراد (30 يناير 2014)

وهذا تجميع المحاضرات بعد رفعها على اليوتيوب للمشاهد المباشرة ويمكن تنزيلها بسهوله جدا بوضع الحرفين ss بديلا لكل ما قبل كلمة يوتيوب مثلا 
هذا هو الرابط https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVJ57FDlOJ1IZp_nZ_e9U5A/feed?activity_view=3

لتنزيله مباشرة دون الدخول فى مواقع ازل كل ما قبل يوتيوب واضغط enter ليكون بهذا الشكل ssyoutube.com/channel/UCVJ57FDlOJ1IZp_nZ_e9U5A/feed?activity_view=3


----------



## anass81 (31 يناير 2014)

م ابراهيم مراد قال:


> وهذا تجميع المحاضرات بعد رفعها على اليوتيوب للمشاهد المباشرة ويمكن تنزيلها بسهوله جدا بوضع الحرفين ss بديلا لكل ما قبل كلمة يوتيوب مثلا
> هذا هو الرابط https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVJ57FDlOJ1IZp_nZ_e9U5A/feed?activity_view=3
> 
> لتنزيله مباشرة دون الدخول فى مواقع ازل كل ما قبل يوتيوب واضغط enter ليكون بهذا الشكل ssyoutube.com/channel/UCVJ57FDlOJ1IZp_nZ_e9U5A/feed?activity_view=3



تمت الاضافة
بارك الله بكم


----------



## emad_ali (31 يناير 2014)

الف شكر للدكتور الزغبي والشكر موصول للرحمة المهداة .....ونسال اين نحصل على باقي


----------



## أبو العطا (31 يناير 2014)

م ابراهيم مراد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا د محمد وبارك فيكم وبارك لنا فى علمكم وهل فى امكانية لتنزيل المادة العلمية على هيئة محاضرة مكتوبه بجوار الفيديو


*أبلغنى الدكتور محمد الزغيبى بإمكانية رفع نسخة الباوربوينت ويمكنك طباعتها ووضع حاشيتك عليها أثناء سماعك للمحاضرات إلى أن يتم الإنتهاء من إعداد المحاضرات فى صورة مكتوبة.
وجزاكم الله خيراً على مجهودكم المشكور.*


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (1 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضرة الخامسة فى المقدمة 
Finite Element Method_Introduction_Lecture 05_30-01-2014


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (1 فبراير 2014)

رابط للكتاب المستخدم فى شرح الكورس نسخة اكترونية جيدة
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByRVzNB5mD5NMjZuWFYzMFB4RDA/edit


----------



## anass81 (1 فبراير 2014)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المحاضرة الخامسة فى المقدمة
> Finite Element Method_Introduction_Lecture 05_30-01-2014





الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> رابط للكتاب المستخدم فى شرح الكورس نسخة اكترونية جيدة
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByRVzNB5mD5NMjZuWFYzMFB4RDA/edit


تمت الاضافة
*جزاكم الله خيراً*


----------



## hassananas (3 فبراير 2014)

سلام
كيف ممكن تنزيل الكتاب . وشكرا


----------



## أبو العطا (3 فبراير 2014)

hassananas قال:


> سلام
> كيف ممكن تنزيل الكتاب . وشكرا


*ستجد فى أقصى اليمين فى الأعلى قائمة " ملف " اضغط عليها وستجد آخر أمر بها هو أمر تنزيل
أو اضغط cTRl +s*​


----------



## MAHMOUDKA (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kjelban (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا استاذ ............من المشاركات التي اعجبتني جدا و استفدت منها كثرا واتمنى ان تستمر ...............طرح مميز و شرح وافي


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (9 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضرة السادسة الفصل الثانى
Finite Element Method_Chapter 2_Lecture 06_07-02-2014

المحاضرة السابعة الفصل الثانى
Finite Element Method_Chapter 2_Lecture 07_07-02-2014


----------



## anass81 (10 فبراير 2014)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المحاضرة السادسة الفصل الثانى
> Finite Element Method_Chapter 2_Lecture 06_07-02-2014
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة 

بارك الله فيك وفي الدكتور الزغيبي


----------



## eng-sharif (10 فبراير 2014)

thank u


----------



## عماد25 (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (12 فبراير 2014)

رابط للكتاب المستخدم فى شرح الكورس نسخة اكترونية - النسخة الرابعة والخامسة

A First Course in the Finite Element Method by Daryl L. Logan_*4th Ed-2006-0534552986*.pdf


> Library Genesis: Daryl L. Logan - A First Course in the Finite Element Method
> A First Course in the Finite Element Method | Daryl L. Logan | digital library BookOS
> A First Course in the Finite Element Method | Daryl L. Logan | digital library Bookfi
> Library Genesis Project : View Resource



A First Course in the Finite Element Method by Daryl L. Logan_*5th Ed-2011-0495668257*.pdf


> Library Genesis: Daryl L. Logan - A First Course in the Finite Element Method
> http://lib.freescienceengineering.org/view.php?id=1125220


----------



## oday.yabari (13 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## anass81 (14 فبراير 2014)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> رابط للكتاب المستخدم فى شرح الكورس نسخة اكترونية - النسخة الرابعة والخامسة
> 
> A First Course in the Finite Element Method by Daryl L. Logan_*4th Ed-2006-0534552986*.pdf
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة نور الهدى (14 فبراير 2014)

*موضوع قيم
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## mahramou (15 فبراير 2014)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فى استاذنا ووفقة ونفعة بعلمة وجعلة خالصا لوجة الكريم


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (16 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 

المحاضرة الثامنة الفصل الثالث (الكمرات)
Finite Element Method_Chapter 3 Beams_Lecture 08_14-02-2014

المحاضرة التاسعة الفصل الثالث (الكمرات)

Finite Element Method_Chapter 3 Beams_Lecture 09_14-02-2014


----------



## quty (16 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من العلم


----------



## kjelban (16 فبراير 2014)

نتابع هذا العمل الممتاز و ننتظر حلاقاته بفارغ الصبر ...........وانا والله لنعجز عن شكرك .......و لكن لا نعجز عن الدعاء لك استاذنا الفاضل بظهر الغيب جزاك الله عنا كل خير و جعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك و زاك الله علما و نورا و هدى


----------



## عمرو الصبان (16 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود رائع


----------



## عماد25 (17 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## emad_ali (20 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم استاذنا العزيز وقد استفدت من هذه المحاضرات فائدة كبيرة جدا
وعندي استفسار بسيط حول المحاضرة الخامسة وهو عند اخذ مجموع العزوم اعتقد ان القص يجب ان يضرب ء بعد الشريحة وفي سمكها اللي هو 1 لتكون بالشكل التالي  مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mohamed diad (21 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (22 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضرة العاشرة مراجعة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/r...ment_Method_Review1_Lecture_10_21-02-2014.rar

المحاضرة الحادية عشر مراجعة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/n...ment_Method_Review1_Lecture_11_21-02-2014.rar


----------



## عماد25 (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (1 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضرة الثانية عشر الفصل الرابع ( truss)

Finite Element Method_Chapter 4 Truss _Lecture 12_28-02-2014


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (2 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (2 مارس 2014)

وفقكم الله


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (8 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضرة الثالثة عشر الفصل الرابع (truss)
Finite Element Method_Chapter 4 Truss _Lecture 13_07-03-2014


----------



## نبيل جدوع (11 مارس 2014)

الاستاذ الكتور محمد الزغيبي المحترم ...جزاكم الله كل خير وبركه في هذا العمل والانجاز الرائع
بروفسور دكتور نبيل البياتي - الجامعه التكنولوجيه - بغداد - العراق


----------



## المهندس الحصري (11 مارس 2014)

بارك الله في علمك ووقتك وجهدك وصحتك وجعلك منارة للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (18 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضرة الرابعة عشر الفصل الخامس (الاطارات)
Finite Element Method_Chapter 5 FRAME+GRID _Lecture 14_14-03-2014NEW


----------



## أبو العطا (18 مارس 2014)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المحاضرة الرابعة عشر الفصل الخامس (الاطارات)
> Finite Element Method_Chapter 5 FRAME+GRID _Lecture 14_14-03-2014NEW




جزاك الله خيراً ياهندسة
الله يكرمك لا تتأخر علينا فى المشاركة


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (18 مارس 2014)

نعمل ايه بقى ياهندسة ظروف ^_^


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (19 مارس 2014)

الملتقى نور يادكتور
ماشاء الله جهد رائع


----------



## eng.ay (20 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (22 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضرة الخامسة عشر الفصل السادس(Plane Stress and Plane Strain)
Finite Element Method_Chapter 6 Plane Stress and Plane Strain _Lecture 15_21-03-2014


----------



## popman2000 (23 مارس 2014)

اللهم اجعل لكل من ساههم فى هذا العمل العظيم دعوة لاترد واجعل الجنه هى داره اللهم امين


----------



## jehad_15568 (25 مارس 2014)

اللهم أغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر ...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ...


----------



## jehad_15568 (25 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم
اتسائل اذا كان هناك بقية للمحاضرات لباقى الفصول


----------



## أبو العطا (25 مارس 2014)

jehad_15568 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اتسائل اذا كان هناك بقية للمحاضرات لباقى الفصول


إن شاء الله ربنا يوفق الدكتور محمد ويستكمل المحاضرات​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (25 مارس 2014)

يارب


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (30 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضرة السادسة عشر الفصل السادس Plane Stress and Plane Strain​Finite Element Method_Chapter 6 Plane Stress and Plane Strain _Lecture 16_28-03-2014


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (5 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضرة السابعة عشر الفصل السادس
Plane Stress and Plane Strain
​Finite Element Method_Chapter 6 Plane Stress and Plane Strain _Lecture 17_04-04-2014


----------



## E Mohammed (13 أبريل 2014)

مفيش روابط بتفتح معايا:8::4::82::82:


----------



## anass81 (13 أبريل 2014)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المحاضرة السابعة عشر الفصل السادس
> Plane Stress and Plane Strain
> ​Finite Element Method_Chapter 6 Plane Stress and Plane Strain _Lecture 17_04-04-2014



added


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (13 أبريل 2014)

_السلام عليكم _
_المحاضرة الثامنة عشر الفصل السادس_
_Plane Stress and Plane Strain_​

http://www.mediafire.com/download/s...s+and+Plane+Strain+_Lecture+18_11-04-2014.rar


----------



## abeso74 (14 أبريل 2014)

[جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فى دكتورنا الفاضل الزغيبى


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (20 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضرة التاسعة عشر 
مراجعة 
www.mediafire.com/download/9s4kz32q...t+Method_Review+2A+_Lecture+19_19-04-2014.rar


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فى دكتورنا الفاضل الزغيبى


----------



## mahramou (24 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
يا ريت من اخوانا الكرام تجديد الروابط عشان تقريبا الروابط كلها اتحزفت الا الجزء بتاع الstress 

والموقع الافضل الى الان هو موقع gulfup 
http://www.gulfup.com/

فياريت من اخوانا اللى حملوا المحاضرات يرفعوها تانى و بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهادى ابراهيم2 (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (28 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضرة العشرون مراجعة 
www.mediafire.com/download/3z4zwbwi...t+Method_Review+2B+_Lecture+20_25-04-2014.rar

نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (30 أبريل 2014)

الروابط لم يتم حذفها ياجماعة دى مشكلة فى التحويل الاتوماتيك من المنتدى نتمنى من القائمين على المنتدى حلها


----------



## anass81 (30 أبريل 2014)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المحاضرة العشرون مراجعة
> www.mediafire.com/download/3z4zwbwikx44ocj/Finite+Element+Method_Review+2B+_Lecture+20_25-04-2014.rar
> 
> نسألكم الدعاء


added



الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> الروابط لم يتم حذفها ياجماعة دى مشكلة فى التحويل الاتوماتيك من المنتدى نتمنى من القائمين على المنتدى حلها



لا يظهر عندي أي مشكلة


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (30 أبريل 2014)

فى مشكلة فى الروابط اللى بيتم التحويل من المنتدى الاول بتيجى صفحة ان الصفحة غير موجودة


----------



## bode lotfy (1 مايو 2014)

ايه الحل فى مشكله اللينكات ؟


----------



## mahramou (1 مايو 2014)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> فى مشكلة فى الروابط اللى بيتم التحويل من المنتدى الاول بتيجى صفحة ان الصفحة غير موجودة




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اولاً:
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا النفع الكبير جدا جدا وبارك الله فى استاذنا و جعل عملة خالصا لوجة الكريم

فعلاً المشكلة فى التحويل 
بس المشكلة لما بنسخ الرابط (عشان التحويل فى المنتدى فية مشكلة ) ان الرابط مبيفتحش صفحة التحميل 

فبتمنى من حضرتك رفع الفديوهات على اليوتيوب بحيث تكون موجودة دائما


----------



## عدنان عامر (8 مايو 2014)

رائع جدا


----------



## Khalid Essam (9 مايو 2014)

جزاكَ الله خيراً أستاذنا .. هذا أقصى شيء أستطيع أن أشكرك به كما علمنا الرحمة المهداة  

المشكلة بالفعل في الصفحة الأولى في تحويل اللينكات للمنتدى .. ولكن مشاركات حضرتك الحمد لله اللينكات بها تعمل .. يبدو أن المشرف ينقلها خطأ .. ولكنها موجودة في مشاركات الرحمة المهداة عبر الصفحات المختلفة حاولوا تحميلها من هناك .. 

وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## f2000 (9 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ربنا يكرمك


----------



## abu saif (10 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و سدد نحو الحق خطاك


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (11 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضرة 21 الفصل السابع 
21_Finite Element Method_Chapter 7 _Lecture 21_08-05-2014

المحاضرة 22
22_Finite Element Method_Chapter 7 _Lecture 22_10-05-2014

لوحصل مشاكل فى تحويل الروابط للمحاضرات فى الصفحة الاولى ياريت تدوروا عليها فى المشاركات هتلاقوها سليمة


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (12 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ألأخ أو الأخت الرحمه المهداه
أولا: جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن احب أن أنوه إلى أن 
رابط المحاضره 22 لا يعمل

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم ​


----------



## jehad_15568 (12 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jehad_15568 (12 مايو 2014)

رابط المحاضره 22 لا يعمل

 جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم


----------



## زكرياعبدالحكيم صاد (12 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## AYMAN231 (12 مايو 2014)

رابط المحاضرة ال22 التى تم حذفها
22_Finite Element Method_Chapter 7 _Lecture 22_10-05-2014


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (13 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
المحاضرة 22 وهى منقحة عن التى حذفت لذلك حذفت السابقة
http://www.mediafire.com/?tqcz864mn8bg82i


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (13 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
المحاضرة 23
http://www.mediafire.com/?jby9zhwzzv3d8m2


----------



## anass81 (13 مايو 2014)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المحاضرة 22 وهى منقحة عن التى حذفت لذلك حذفت السابقة
> http://www.mediafire.com/?tqcz864mn8bg82i



تم التعديل 



الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المحاضرة 23
> http://www.mediafire.com/?jby9zhwzzv3d8m2



تم الاضافة


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (13 مايو 2014)

21_Finite Element Method_Chapter 7 _Lecture 21_08-05-2014
22_Finite Element Method_Chapter 7 _Lecture 22_10-05-2014
23_Finite Element Method_Chapter 7 _Lecture 23_10-05-2014​


----------



## egyptsystem (14 مايو 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> 21_Finite Element Method_Chapter 7 _Lecture 21_08-05-2014
> 22_Finite Element Method_Chapter 7 _Lecture 22_10-05-2014
> 23_Finite Element Method_Chapter 7 _Lecture 23_10-05-2014​



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## هملوخ (14 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير على العمل الرائع


----------



## بلال بااشا (15 مايو 2014)

هل المحاضرات أكتملت ام يتبقى محاضرات اخرى ؟؟.. ارجو التوضيح


----------



## أبو العطا (15 مايو 2014)

بلال بااشا قال:


> هل المحاضرات أكتملت ام يتبقى محاضرات اخرى ؟؟.. ارجو التوضيح



*لا لم تكتمل المحاضرات بعد لكنها أوشكت على النهاية

وما هو قادم سيكون أروع وأروع إن شاء الله*​


----------



## بلال بااشا (16 مايو 2014)

أبو العطا قال:


> *لا لم تكتمل المحاضرات بعد لكنها أوشكت على النهاية
> 
> وما هو قادم سيكون أروع وأروع إن شاء الله*​






​جزاكم الله اخى على الرد وانتظر بقيه الملف انا بدأت فيه واعجبنى اسلوب الدكتور فى الشرح جدا


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (17 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المحاضرة 24 الفصل الثامن
http://www.mediafire.com/?orbtsjoecev65pf


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (18 مايو 2014)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> المحاضرة 24 الفصل الثامن
> http://www.mediafire.com/?orbtsjoecev65pf



24_Finite Element Method_Chapter 8 _Lecture 24_17-05-2014


----------



## egyptsystem (18 مايو 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> 24_Finite Element Method_Chapter 8 _Lecture 24_17-05-2014



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## united 99 (18 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزى الله الدكتور كل خير

اتمنى ان يتم التحميل اولا باول وان يتم التنظيم بحيت يكون الترقيم متسلسل

شكرا


----------



## أبو العطا (20 مايو 2014)

الرحمة المهداة
جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك
:20:​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (20 مايو 2014)

ربنا يكرمك 
الصراحة الدكتور محمد هو اللى يستحق هذا الشكر والدعاء 
ربنا يخليه لنا ويطيل فى عمره ويبارك فيه وفى ذريته


----------



## mdsayed (21 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ttyyggoo_mm (22 مايو 2014)

جزاى الله الدكتور محمد الزغيبي خير الجزاء 

والله كان لي الشرف الاتصال بهذا العملاق وقد كان بقمة التواضع والاحترام اسال الله ان يحفضه من كل مكروه وان يزيده في علمه وماله 

مهندس محمود الجبوري من العراق


----------



## محمود علام (24 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م ابراهيم مراد (25 مايو 2014)

جزا الله خيرا استاذنا ومعلمنا الفاضل عن ما يقدمه لنا من علمه الغزير وبارك الله فيه


----------



## أبو العطا (25 مايو 2014)

*بارك الله فى الدكتور محمد ونفعنا بعلمه
اللهم آمين*​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (25 مايو 2014)

*السلام عليكم

المحاضرة رقم 25 --- CH 09

**Finite_Element_Method_Chapter_9__Lecture_25_24-05-2014.rar*​


----------



## kvolcano (28 مايو 2014)

الف الف الف شكر يا دكتور وربنا يكثر من امثالك 

وجزالك الله كل خير 


حضرتك لحقنتا فى الوقت الضايع انا باخد القرص ده فى جامعه تانيه مع دكتور لا يفقه فيها شيء مجرد اعطانا الكتاب وفقط 

يعنى بصراحة الحمد لله الى انا لقيت شرح حضرتك بدل متروح سنه التمهيدى فى الفاضى .....

واخيرااا الف الف شكر لمن رفعوا المحاضرات ونشروها .....


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (30 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
المحاضرة 26 الفصل العاشر
26_Finite Element Method_Chapter 10 _Lecture 26_28-05-2014


----------



## ttyyggoo_mm (30 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## quty (3 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ربنا يبارك فيكم ويزيدكم من فضله


----------



## Hazim Gad (3 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
هى المحاضرات موجودة على youtube ام اقوم برفعها .


----------



## أبو العطا (4 يونيو 2014)

Hazim Gad قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> هى المحاضرات موجودة على youtube ام اقوم برفعها .


وجزاك الله مثله 
المهندس إبراهيم مراد بدأ فى رفعها منذ فترة لكن لم ينتهى بعد
وانا كنت ناوى أرفعها على قناتى على اليوتيوب أيضاً
لو عندك قناة ممكن ترفعها مفيش مانع
وإذا لم يكن لديك وأردت حسابى أعطيه لك ترفعها عليه​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (7 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم
المحاضرة رقم 27 الفصل الحادي عشر
27_Finite Element Method_Chapter 11 _Lecture 27_06-06-2014​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (7 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم
المحاضرة رقم 28 الفصل الحادي عشر
 
28_Finite Element Method_Chapter 11 _Lecture 28_06-06-2014


----------



## quty (9 يونيو 2014)

يرجي مراجعة رابط المحاضره رقم 28 لانه لايعمل


----------



## أبو العطا (10 يونيو 2014)

quty قال:


> يرجي مراجعة رابط المحاضره رقم 28 لانه لايعمل


*السلام عليكم
تم فحص الرابط وهو يعمل جيداً 
وقد قمت بتحميل المحاضرة منه قبل قليل*​


----------



## ttyyggoo_mm (10 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

الروابط تعمل بشكل ممتاز


----------



## Hazim Gad (13 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جارى رفع المحاضرات على youtube اسال صاحب الموضوع ان اضع روابط التحميل اسفل المحاضرات فى youtube لتسهيل عملية التحميل وان شاء الله بعد الانتهاء من الرفع سوف اضع جميع روابط المشاهدة فى تعليق .


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (15 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم
المحاضرة 29
29_Finite Element Method_Chapter 12 _Lecture 29_14-06-2014


----------



## en.chirk (18 يونيو 2014)

ربنا يجزيك الخير يا دكتور ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك , محاضرات أكثر من رائعة , بس إذا ممكن ترفعلنا السلايدات اللي بتشرح منهم.


----------



## mohamed diad (19 يونيو 2014)

تمام يا بشمهندس فعلا خطوه ممتازه الرفع على اليوتيوب


----------



## E Mohammed (19 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كـل خيـر


----------



## م ابراهيم مراد (22 يونيو 2014)

اسال الله ان يعينك ويوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه يا استاذنا الحبيب


----------



## arsh (27 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء , دكتور العزيز , أريد تعليم تصميم (pile foundation) اذا عندك محاضرات أو كتاب مفيد أكون ممنون .


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (2 يوليو 2014)

هى المحاضرات خلصت كدا يا دكتور ؟


----------



## أبو العطا (2 يوليو 2014)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> هى المحاضرات خلصت كدا يا دكتور ؟


لا لم تنتهى بعد لكنها أوشكت على الإنتهاء 
لم يعد سوى محاضرة واحدة أظن​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (2 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم
المحاضرة رقم 30
CH 13 - Thermal Stress
Finite Element Method_Chapter 13 _Lecture 30_02-07-2014


----------



## Hazim Gad (22 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المحاضرات على يوتيوب 
01 - Introduction

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVvUTIm3PP8&index=2&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA

المحاضرة الاولى فى المقدمة محاضرة منقحة ومزيدة عن السابقة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMFGHYAAfVA&index=2&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA
المحاضرة الثانية تكملة المقدمة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8Y6oXRTX4M&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA&index=3


المحاضرة الثالثة فى المقدمة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKFRIzyIG1w&index=4&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA

المحاضرة الرابعة فى المقدمة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJnFchTgBm0&index=5&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA
المحاضرة الخامسة فى المقدمة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjQ7t7t5OyE&index=6&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA

المحاضرة السادسة الفصل الثانى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV_1xBTPJgw&index=7&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA

المحاضرة السابعة الفصل الثانى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydj1rN42SMA&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA&index=8


المحاضرة الثامنة الفصل الثالث (الكمرات)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grOtM0qYEQk&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA&index=9

المحاضرة التاسعة الفصل الثالث (الكمرات)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K30a-dMhGZ0&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA&index=10

المحاضرة العاشرة مراجعة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2SJzrwdglE&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA&index=11


المحاضرة الحادية عشر مراجعة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o07YNCyP_UI&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA&index=12

[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirectLink.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mediafire.com%2Fdownload%2Fnb93349zhqz2odv%2FFinite_Element_Method_Review1_Lecture_11_21-02-2014.rar"]المحاضرة الثانية عشر الفصل الرابع ( truss)[/URL]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgbseiwefBw&index=13&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA
المحاضرة الثالثة عشر الفصل الرابع (truss)https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qL1y1PB7qY&index=14&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA
المحاضرة الرابعة عشر الفصل الخامس (الاطارات)https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AlKWxWGwUw&index=15&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA ​ المحاضرة الخامسة عشر الفصل السادس(Plane Stress and Plane Strain)https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxSGIA86RK8&index=16&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA

المحاضرة السادسة عشر الفصل السادس Plane Stress and Plane Strainhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URoiVL5rpPo&index=17&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA
​ المحاضرة السابعة عشر الفصل السادس
Plane Stress and Plane Strain
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYFkjmXfPIg&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA&index=18



_المحاضرة الثامنة عشر الفصل السادس_
_Plane Stress and Plane Strain_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqMz2FqN-SY&index=19&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA



*المحاضرة التاسعة عشر 
مراجعة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4ttD2EDEtI&index=20&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA


*
المحاضرة العشرون مراجعة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrKDUdviVQQ&index=21&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA
لمحاضرة 21 الفصل السابع 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hsDCMPyljI&index=22&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA

المحاضرة 22
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlF1Y0XecX4&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA&index=23

المحاضرة 23

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQazitQy66c&index=24&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA

المحاضرة 24 الفصل الثامن
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX2YMs4vcG0&index=25&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA

المحاضرة رقم 25--

- CH 09https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xqwscerpp9s&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA&index=26

المحاضرة 26 الفصل العاشر
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSnQHkPKxh8&index=27&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA

المحاضرة رقم 27 الفصل الحادي عشرhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLz2Qek6WE4&index=28&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA

المحاضرة رقم 28 الفصل الحادي عشر
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1q4Jd6VOfc&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA&index=29 

المحاضرة 29
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH5Sz8d2amQ&index=30&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA

المحاضرة رقم 30
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysvrhFIlrYg&index=31&list=PLXAYXBAI4JvIQkxUJyMkKzmvQcLjpLHHA


----------



## أبو العطا (22 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً وأحسن الله إليك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## moneb (22 يوليو 2014)

شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (26 يوليو 2014)

لو سمحت يا دكتور نظرأ ان كل المحاضرات كلها كلام نظرى 
عايز من حضرتك محاضرات عمليه تحل لنا مسائل او كتاب يكون فيه مسائل محلولة


----------



## أبو العطا (26 يوليو 2014)

Eng_Mohamed_Salah قال:


> لو سمحت يا دكتور نظرأ ان كل المحاضرات كلها كلام نظرى
> عايز من حضرتك محاضرات عمليه تحل لنا مسائل او كتاب يكون فيه مسائل محلولة



توجد بالمحاضرات مسائل محلولة وأيضاً ممكن ترجع إلى المرجع المذكور فى بداية كل محاضرة للإستزادة 
وهو كتاب 
"A First Course in the Finite Element Method by Daryl L. Logan_*5th Ed*"​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (27 يوليو 2014)

المحاضرة رقم 31 الفصل الرابع عشر
31_Finite Element Method_Chapter 14 _Lecture 31_25-07-2014


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (27 يوليو 2014)

المحاضرة رقم 32 الفصل الرابع عشر
32_Finite Element Method_Chapter 14 _Lecture 32_25-07-2014


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (10 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
المحاضرة رقم 33
Finite_Element_Method_Chapter_14__Lecture_33_09-08-2014.rar


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (10 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
المحاضرة رقم 34
Finite_Element_Method_Chapter_14__Lecture_34_09-08-2014.rar


----------



## anass81 (10 أغسطس 2014)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المحاضرة رقم 34
> Finite_Element_Method_Chapter_14__Lecture_34_09-08-2014.rar



تم الاضافة للمشاركة الأولى
بارك الله فيك وبالدكتور


----------



## mimo gemi (11 أغسطس 2014)

الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## أبو العطا (12 أغسطس 2014)

mimo gemi قال:


> الروابط مش شغالة



روابط أى المحاضرات تقصدها ؟
إن كان آخر محاضرتين 
الروابط شغالة حاول مرة تانية ممكن يكون فى مشكلة فى النت عندك.​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (17 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
المحاضرة رقم 35 الفصل الرابع عشر
Finite_Element_Method_Chapter_14__Lecture_35_15-08-2014.rar


----------



## محمود الصقار (8 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاه الله خيرا أستاذنا الدكتور محمد الزغيبى و أسعده الله


----------



## sundark (13 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## anass81 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الشكر و الدعاء للدكتور الزغيبي و لكل من ساهم بنقل علمه لنا


----------



## أبو العطا (25 سبتمبر 2014)

*جزا الله خيراً الدكتور محمد الزغيبى خير الجزاء*​


----------



## ahmednafie (8 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمداحمد5 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير ياريت المحاضرات بروابط مركز الخليج


----------



## united 99 (29 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم.... ارجوا التاكد من الروابط


----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (29 أكتوبر 2014)

اتمني مشرفي الموقع يعيدون تثبت هذا الموضوع لأهميته و قلة المحتوي العربي عن fem


----------



## red bired (7 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد أبوالنيل (12 فبراير 2015)

المحاضرات كلها من الاولى الى 35
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOzKFPfDg9BGyvphq3KNlow0xHX0oJ6jE

ربنا يجازى الدكتور كل خير


----------



## أبو العطا (18 مايو 2015)

المرجع العلمي في شرح المحاضرات
http://www.mediafire.com/download/lirbteejoz4hb77/DarylL.LoganAFirstCourse+4th+Ed.rar


----------



## أبو العطا (19 مايو 2015)

المادة العلمية للمحاضرات بصيغة PDF
Part -1
http://www.mediafire.com/view/hqrrq9mhl1vkbpm/01-FINITE_ELEMENT_METHOD-LEC_01__TO__10_Part_1.pdf

Part -2
http://www.mediafire.com/view/yi6svk372vgx5kk/02-FINITE_ELEMENT_METHOD-LEC_11__TO__20_Part_2.pdf

Part -3
http://www.mediafire.com/view/dgpeqrkeky0n4np/03-FINITE_ELEMENT_METHOD-_LEC_21__TO__30_Part_3_.pdf

Part -4
http://www.mediafire.com/view/vbvibv95y3urfpb/04-FINITE_ELEMENT_METHOD-LEC_31__TO__35_Part_4.pdf


----------



## انس عبدالله (19 مايو 2015)

موضوع متميز ولكن بعض المحاضرات لا استطيع تنزيلها


----------



## أبو العطا (20 مايو 2015)

@*انس عبدالله*
حمل المحاضرات من قناة الدكتور على اليوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqBWF6CGojR76z8vFp37UYg


----------



## ماجد محمد حسن (20 يوليو 2015)

السادة الاكارم كل عام وانتم بخير
رابط الكتاب المستخدم فى الشرح النسخة الخامسة
http://www.mediafire.com/view/s27kk...e_Finite_Element_Method_by_Daryl_L._Logan.pdf


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (22 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير أخى الكريم


----------



## wxyz (18 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedelhadidi (12 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Mgmsoft (25 أكتوبر 2018)

*جزاكم الله خيرا
*
*بعد اذنك تضيف الروابط دى للموضوع

رابط خارجى به جميع الروابط
*https://textuploader.com/dnfzm


رابط من قناة الدكتور
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLfz95PRgft-Sgz1akKWVEfrrU_HptaQld

روابط مباشرة
http://www.mediafire.com/file/meuqp...Method_Introduction_Lecture+01_17-01-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/assv6...Method_Introduction_Lecture+02_17-01-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/b3920...Method_Introduction_Lecture+03_24-01-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/3dlub...Method_Introduction_Lecture+04_24-01-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/iyfy4...Method_Introduction_Lecture+05_30-01-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/x1civ...nt+Method_Chapter+2_Lecture+06_07-02-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/hmwcp...nt+Method_Chapter+2_Lecture+07_07-02-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/q2gak...hod_Chapter+3+Beams_Lecture+08_14-02-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/p60a1...hod_Chapter+3+Beams_Lecture+09_14-02-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/rk7vw...ment+Method_Review1_Lecture+10_21-02-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/nb933...ment+Method_Review1_Lecture+11_21-02-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/0ci8d...od_Chapter+4+Truss+_Lecture+12_28-02-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/kcd5a...od_Chapter+4+Truss+_Lecture+13_07-03-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/pkmbn...er+5+FRAME+GRID+_Lecture+14_14-03-2014NEW.rar


http://www.mediafire.com/file/j22n8...s+and+Plane+Strain+_Lecture+15_21-03-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jwg3a...s+and+Plane+Strain+_Lecture+16_28-03-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/5t5ba...s+and+Plane+Strain+_Lecture+17_04-04-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/sd51g...s+and+Plane+Strain+_Lecture+18_11-04-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/9s4kz...t+Method_Review+2A+_Lecture+19_19-04-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/3z4zw...t+Method_Review+2B+_Lecture+20_25-04-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/7obmx...t+Method_Chapter+7+_Lecture+21_08-05-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tqcz8...t+Method_Chapter+7+_Lecture+22_10-05-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jby9z...t+Method_Chapter+7+_Lecture+23_10-05-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/orbts...t+Method_Chapter+8+_Lecture+24_17-05-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/fb698...t+Method_Chapter+9+_Lecture+25_24-05-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/kajb0...+Method_Chapter+10+_Lecture+26_28-05-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/6qo3v...+Method_Chapter+11+_Lecture+27_06-06-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/avu35...+Method_Chapter+11+_Lecture+28_06-06-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/g5opc...+Method_Chapter+12+_Lecture+29_14-06-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/257l5...+Method_Chapter+13+_Lecture+30_02-07-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/trg3v...+Method_Chapter+14+_Lecture+31_25-07-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/my2d9...+Method_Chapter+14+_Lecture+32_25-07-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/fo2og...+Method_Chapter+14+_Lecture+33_09-08-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/poifj...+Method_Chapter+14+_Lecture+34_09-08-2014.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/7nsbk...+Method_Chapter+14+_Lecture+35_15-08-2014.rar






المرجع
اسم الكتاب A First Course in the Finite Element Method


the first course in FE Dary Logan- book (good)(CES-500 OR 600-old).pdf - 12.2 MB
https://www.up-4.net/73u0mjkr449j​


----------

